# Nuvei - Most valuable tech IPO ever on TSX



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

> Founded in Montreal, Nuvei is a payment processing firm with almost 800 employees and about 50,000 customers who in the year up until the end of June processed more than $35 billion worth of transactions over the company's network. A large portion of its customers are in the fast-growing world of sports betting.


It raised $700 million in IPO on Thursday.

In comparison, Shopify raised $130 million in its 2005 IPO and BlackBerry raised $100 million in its 1997 IPO.

I still prefer Shopify. There's bad comments about Nuvei.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/nuvei-ipo-1.5727889


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Like Shopify, a company that doesn't make money. If they can only accelerate revenue, they can just raise more money to cover the losses.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

their US ipo is coming soon.


----------

